# Servo 15 to ultra pc13 upgrade



## James Morrison (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi i currently have a servo 15 and was considering changing it for a ultra pc13, can anyone
tell me if there is a huge difference between the two subs as there wouldn't be much point in spending
extra money upgrading it if there was not much between the two subs.


Thanks.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I had the 15 for some years, my son-in-law has it now. I now own the SVSound PB12-Plus/2 with the 12.2 drivers. I can assure you that the SVSound subs will out perform the 15 in every area, especially extreme low bass. the Paradigm is a great sub, but, in my opinion, no match against the SV's. Dennis


----------



## James Morrison (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for your reply, will bite the bullet and go for the ultra, always found the servo lacking a bit
in the mid bass but that probably had a lot to with placement, was going to use rew to try and sort
it out but wont bother now will just wait for ultra.

Thanks


----------

